# 10 point blocking form (system)



## stickarts (Jul 13, 2008)

Hello all,
I am assisting one of my students who is doing comprehensive research on everything we teach. ( Some SKK and American Kenpo, Weapons, and Modern Arnis) I must say its interesting. I have searched for info on 10 point from SKK and while I have found some threads on 10 point with useful info, I haven't nailed down the lineage as well as I would like.
Can anyone tell me for sure who designed it, roughly when it was put together, and the reasons for its design. I have some info already and some of my own guesses but would like to confirm it and clarify it.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## LanJie (Jul 13, 2008)

The Ten Point blocking system I was taught came from Shaolin Academy of Self defense that was a school that was founded by students of United Studious of Self Defense that was founded by students of Fred Villari.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for the response! I would like to find out where Fred Villari got it from or if he designed it or modified it himself.


----------



## LanJie (Jul 13, 2008)

I am sorry I could not find a definitive answer for you.
The following is the most information that I could find on the Internet about the origin of Kenpo material. I included the link to the original page.


Shaolin Kempo, Karazenpo, Nick Cerio's Kenpo, and Godin's Chinese Kempo were among the featured kempo arts at the original "Gathering of Eagles" in Las Vegas during 1999. Sigung Bruce Corrigan, an early practitioner of Shaolin Kempo appeared to be the featured stylist for the Shaolin Kempo demonstrations, and was officially recognized as a master of Shaolin Kempo and Karazenpo. Also present were master Clermont Poulin, master Joe Nesta, and master Craig Seavey of Nick Cerio's Kenpo. Master Poulin was recognized as the senior member of Nick Cerio's Kenpo.

http://www.umaassociation.com/history.html


----------



## almost a ghost (Jul 13, 2008)

A quick search turned up this thread http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18929

Hope it helps.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 13, 2008)

almost a ghost said:


> A quick search turned up this thread http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18929
> 
> Hope it helps.


 
Thanks! It all helps!
Does anyone have any further information on 10 point? Has anyone here actually worked it with Mr. Cerio or discussed it with him?


----------



## stickarts (Jul 13, 2008)

LanJie said:


> I am sorry I could not find a definitive answer for you.
> The following is the most information that I could find on the Internet about the origin of Kenpo material. I included the link to the original page.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thank you!


----------



## almost a ghost (Jul 13, 2008)

You know who would be a really great person to ask would be Joe Rebello (kenpojoe) that guy is walking history book of any lineage of kenpo.


----------



## RevIV (Jul 13, 2008)

as far as i know it was taken right out of a book and put into the SKK either by Prof. Cerio or GM Villari.  I know when matt sees this he will be able to tell you the book and the style it came from.
I do know that Master Chun Sr and Jr.  both do a lot of the tension forms and put more emphasis on it then most other people I have seen.  The only reason i bring that up is because Prof. Cerio trained with Master Chun Sr. before he was permitted to train with Prof. Chow.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 14, 2008)

almost a ghost said:


> You know who would be a really great person to ask would be Joe Rebello (kenpojoe) that guy is walking history book of any lineage of kenpo.


 
Thanks! My student did contact him and got a bit of info. Still looking for more details though.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 14, 2008)

RevIV said:


> as far as i know it was taken right out of a book and put into the SKK either by Prof. Cerio or GM Villari. I know when matt sees this he will be able to tell you the book and the style it came from.
> I do know that Master Chun Sr and Jr. both do a lot of the tension forms and put more emphasis on it then most other people I have seen. The only reason i bring that up is because Prof. Cerio trained with Master Chun Sr. before he was permitted to train with Prof. Chow.


 
Thank you! The references I find seem to point to Prof. Cerio doing it, although I can't find anything showing if he actually designed it or learned it elsewhere. Thanks for the info. I hadn't known about Master Chun Sr so that is another lead for me.


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 15, 2008)

I've read lots ABOUT the 10 point as a breathing exercise but nobody could ever tell HOW they used it as such.  So, taking the little I've done in qigong practice I detailed a breathing pattern to match the movements of the 10-pt with only one minor change to keep them all in sync.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 15, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> I've read lots ABOUT the 10 point as a breathing exercise but nobody could ever tell HOW they used it as such. So, taking the little I've done in qigong practice I detailed a breathing pattern to match the movements of the 10-pt with only one minor change to keep them all in sync.


Thanks for the feedback!
We practice several ways: sometimes with normal flow, sometimes with isometric tension. The breathing I use is breathing out when hands push away from the body and breath in when motions come toward my body.
For the fun of it I worked with a Tai Chi guy on it and he gave me a very new perspective on it.
I also do it as a moving meditation sometimes and use visualization. Various tai chi positions and motions can be found within it.
I don't KNOW its original uses (yet) so I have just worked it and drawn my own conclusions so far.
 Thanks again for the feedback!


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 15, 2008)

stickarts said:


> The breathing I use is breathing out when hands push away from the body and breath in when motions come toward my body.


 
That is how I approached it too, but I found one spot where it went out/out so I had to insert an IN


----------



## stickarts (Jul 15, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> That is how I approached it too, but I found one spot where it went out/out so I had to insert an IN


I know what you mean. You can do it that way or take an extra long breath for both moves or take an extra breath in between moves.


----------

